# More uplift on attachments



## happyharrisfarm (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a yanmar 1700 with a quick hitch and I can't for the life of me figure out how to get more lift out of my attachments. I've adjusted and moved pins but looks like I will only get my box blade about 7 to 10 inches off the ground depending on how I have the top link adjusted. I can't even use the box to pull sand or compost off my trailer bc the box hangs up when exiting the trailer. What can I do to get more lift? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## happyharrisfarm (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. Not


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Drill another hole so there's less of distance betweent he lift bar and the device. It'll sit higher, but it won't go as low.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe have a look at the a three point hitch scissors attachment. Looks great for moving round bales, might come in handy to unload your trailer. I think I would remove it for heavy work and just go with whatever implement you are using.


----------



## happyharrisfarm (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for your input 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

